# Astra Van and water tank



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there anyone using a water tank, generator and all the other usual bits out of a Vauxhall Astra van (earlier model)?

If so what size tank are you managing with?

I'm between one of those and an 02 plate (or around that) Ford Transit, just worried the transit may be a bit big for now.

Cheers, 


Rob


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Transit connect all the way mate perfect in between vehicle.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Only thing putting me off one of them is that I've heard comments about poor reliability 

Will give them a further look though, thanks.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you'll only get around 100litres in an astra van

they may look big to the eye, but when you measure up the size of the plastics/generator/pw/hoove/wet vac/clothes/chemicals

unless you only do one or 2 cars a day, you'd struggle big time


----------



## iain m (Sep 15, 2009)

hi mate,defo go for transit connect.astra limit daily jobs


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

fiat doblo jtd plenty of room side doors and very comfortable, air con , power windows,


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers all, definatley think I need to re-consider the Astra sized vans 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i got 200L in my Astra Van, it has uprated suspension etc etc and an inverter for power (not a genny) two of us work out of it at least 2-3 days a week (rest of the time in the work shop) iv had a connect and bigger vans before and id rate the Astra alot higher than them, especially if your going to do some miles.










This is the tank, its upfront with a fake wall behind, it holds 220L has twin outlets (not the soppy little things proper ones) auto stop filler, breather, that pic was when it was being built you cant hardly see it now as the froont shelf is all boxed in and trimed.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats brilliant!! 

What power invertor do you run? Is that a compressor by the hoses? 

Really like this set-up, I seen it a while ago in a thread showing peoples vans. Those seats are pretty cool  Did you use aftermarket suspesnion or did vauxhall supply it?

Also, (sorry for all the questions) how did you run the water from the tank? Did you find you have to use a pump?

Cheers, 


Rob


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ring invertor (IIRR 4000W)

After market suspension

No pump needed on tank (i dont know where that myth came from on here but everyone seems to think it now days) the thing next to the hose is a K7 Kranzel pressure washer.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers bud, thank you for the advice  love the set-up you have there - really smart example :thumb:


Rob


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Rob88 said:


> Thats brilliant!!
> Really like this set-up, *I seen it a while ago in a thread showing peoples vans.* Those seats are pretty cool  Did you use aftermarket suspesnion or did vauxhall supply it?


could anyone hit me up with a link to the 'show us your vans thread' please as I have been looking for it for ages and can't find it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

gfrankland said:


> could anyone hit me up with a link to the 'show us your vans thread' please as I have been looking for it for ages and can't find it


This one? 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68809

Steve


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Have to agree that James' van is about the coolest valeting/detaling van I've seen and if I'd had the spare cash I would have probably bought it when it was up for sale.

If you like the Astra van but want a bit more room why not go for the Vaux Combo? I've got a 250ltr tank in the back of mine along with a K7, gennie, george, 2x machine polishers and a LOAD of kit - plenty of room. Not as pretty as the Astra but the extra height and side loading door are really handy and the 1.7TD is nippy enough even when tank is full of water.


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

mkv said:


> This one?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68809
> 
> Steve


yes.. thats the one... I did search under 'van' but couldn't find it anywhere

cheers


----------

